# Rally at Sandyway on Exmoor starts Friday - not long to go



## carol (May 9, 2005)

If you follow the links to the rallly at Sandyway - you will see there are a few places left, http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-19.html#5171

One of those on the list, is unable to come, so if at the last minute you decide to come to Sunny Somerset/Devon Border (literally!) we would love to see old and new friends again. Email me direct if the date is close please.

Informal meet, nothing planned, good pub, with good food, exchange information with your fellow motorhomers, just bring yourselves and a smile

We will be there from the Friday lunchtime (try to make it by noon) watch out for the balloons.

Anyone arriving early please let me know - so I can inform the Landlord, and Dave I know about you!

Carol and Duncan


----------



## 88930 (May 10, 2005)

hi, should be on site about 5 - 5.30 friday, and hoping for more sunshine 8) 

cheers dave and shirley


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Dave and Shirley for letting me know. It has been really hot here, but unfortunately they are forecasting some likelihood of thunder or heavy showers tomorrow, but should all be cleared up by midday on Saturday - so they say

Travel safely and look forward to seeing you

Carol


----------

